# Great service



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,

First time ordering from you and will not be the last, Great service provided by Clean and Shiny. Packed well and kept up to date with order status all the time. Used the birthday discount on the purchase (so thanks for that too:thumb service was top notch and free DPD Delivery (they do seem to be the best courier around at the moment with the 1 hour delivery time slots and I have never had a problem)


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Mad_Ad

Thanks for the kind words! 

Glad you made use of the discount code  

Look forward to serving you again soon. 

Cheers, 

John


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Another order placed Black Friday and another great delivery from you guys:thumb:

Thank you very much.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Mad Ad said:


> Another order placed Black Friday and another great delivery from you guys:thumb:
> 
> Thank you very much.


Hi Mad Ad,

We had the elves working at double pace to get the backlog of orders out, pleased it has got to you nice and quick :thumb::thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just recieved my order two days after ordering!!
Thanks guys...great service.


----------

